# Renegade installation trouble



## jessman890 (Jan 3, 2005)

when trying to install renegade i get this error thing that comes up 0xc0000006 and the second part of installation wont pop up....like ill click install but it dont pop up.. please help asap!!


----------



## ysrfreak (Dec 30, 2004)

YO GUY!!! I just had that same problem, I just re-formated my comp and I forgot to add the drivers for my sound card and most of the other drivers. I don't know if it's the same problem but try going to "RUN" under start menu, put "Disk 1:Game Disk" into your drive and then from run click browse find your cd-rom drive and click setup, there's usually a cd infront of it. I hope this helps and if you have any other problem contact me, I have my email under my profile i also have msn.


----------



## jessman890 (Jan 3, 2005)

*thanks*

yooo bro thanks alot u were a big help... hopefully one day i cud repay the favor. thanks alot man



Jesse


----------



## ysrfreak (Dec 30, 2004)

No prob bro, but did it work? and if so e-mail me your username on westwood and we'll play online sometime


----------



## jessman890 (Jan 3, 2005)

yea it worked.. my name is cowguy14... maybe u heard of me :-D most ppl hate me cuz im soo good lol... but yea we def gotta play.


----------



## ysrfreak (Dec 30, 2004)

On gamespy? or westwood? im doing single player for now, i wanna get more skills


----------



## faberman (Jan 10, 2005)

*install coda plaese and fast*

can some one plaese give me the install code for renegade.
or else give me a site or some thing were I can get one 
tnx


----------



## jessman890 (Jan 3, 2005)

u mean like cd-key?


----------



## faberman (Jan 10, 2005)

yes thats wat I mean


----------



## jessman890 (Jan 3, 2005)

oh sry dude no1 can really help u out unless they quitting game cuz 2 cd keys cant be used at one time online... so if u want go to like ***************** and look for one for renegade but u wunt be able to play online.. 

Pce, Jesse


----------



## xYuGix (Feb 6, 2009)

jessman890 said:


> when trying to install renegade i get this error thing that comes up 0xc0000006 and the second part of installation wont pop up....like ill click install but it dont pop up.. please help asap!!


Hi !! Please help me install C & C renegade . I find renegade set up on web but it is Image , must use deamon tool install that file . after install set up file and file patch 1037_english .All in follder C:\westwood/renegade .. then i click renegade.exe but cant play .It error " inset disc .. "  Now how do i do ) please teach me


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

you can't talk about pirating on TSF 

"yo bro" hahahahah you guys crack me up


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

xYuGix, you've already asked this question in another thread which was closed.

*http://www.techsupportforum.com/f59/please-help-me-install-c-and-c-renegade-343520.html*

We do not help with pirate software.


----------

